# Our newest foster



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

This is Bella. She is a harlaquin great dane about 1 1/2 yrs old and she is deaf. I will be fasting her tonight and she will start on raw tomorrow.


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

She's lovely


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Eeeeee!! What a beauty!! I just adore your pack, I bet she is so happy that she get's to be fostered with such a beautiful group! Lucky girl.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

She is BEAUTIFUL! What a lucky girl to have such a wonderful foster family!!:biggrin: What is her story?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

From what I understand her family lost their home due to the crappy economy and she was put into the Dane rescue. She is such a happy gal and obviously does not have issues with other dogs!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> From what I understand her family lost their home due to the crappy economy and she was put into the Dane rescue. She is such a happy gal and obviously does not have issues with other dogs!


Awe that is sad! It is horrible how this economy has effected even the most loyal of all family members! Well good luck to her in finding the perfect new family! Im sure she will, she is QUITE the looker and seems VERY sweet!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like another awesome dog, she is lucky to have you and she sure is beautiful!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh, what a pretty girl. 
Maybe it's best I don't foster anymore... I am not good at sending them away! lol. 
Good for you for opening your home like that. :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! She looks so sweet! And, I can tell she already feels right at home..... :wink::biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

You sure do have a big heart, Lisa j.

She looks right at home! That's awesome.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you for fostering! She's gorgeous! I've never seen a dane with blue eyes and never seen a harlequin with so little pigment.. wow!

I also love the spotty dog in the picture too, is that a rescue/foster as well?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Thank you for fostering! She's gorgeous! I've never seen a dane with blue eyes and never seen a harlequin with so little pigment.. wow!
> 
> I also love the spotty dog in the picture too, is that a rescue/foster as well?


The spotty dog is a harlequin great dane that I adopted about 3 yrs ago. The spotty harl also has one blue eye.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl!! Thank you for fostering! She looks like she's HUGE! And when she puts on some more weight, wow.. keep us updated on her!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh Bella is just precious. She is so lucky to have you fostering her.
I think one day I would like to have a deaf dane, they are so smart.


----------

